# The Berlin Model (built, u/c and future)



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

*The Berlin Model in Berlin*


The following are pictures taken from the Berlin Town Hall Model Room (way back in Easter this year - been so busy that I aint been able to find time to post all these pictures and lots more). White models indicate buildings already built, the wood-colour blocks indicate buildings either built, u/c or future proposals after 1990-2000. The main future proposals being around Alexanderplatz (where all those towers are)...currently only masking blocks, but general dimensions for the very long term (Berlin has a very high vacancy rate for the moment and near future).


----------



## Vloepkleedje (Sep 11, 2002)

Beautiful scale model. Maybe it is not a strange thought to lower the office towers or to design them as residential. And to difference them in height. 

Berlin is a great city, I am really impressed by the developments the last decade!

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

yes, thanks a lot for the pictures. There are really a lot of projects. Hope everything will be built in near future, especially the skyscrapers!


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

looks great, but a small question:

how tall will the tallest towers be?


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

cool.

-


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dr. Dubai said:


> looks great, but a small question:
> 
> how tall will the tallest towers be?


The tallest towers will be at Alexanderplatz with 150 m.
The other skyscrapers are 100-150 m. It´s very sad, we need +200


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

beta29 said:


> The tallest towers will be at Alexanderplatz with 150 m.
> The other skyscrapers are 100-150 m. It´s very sad, we need +200


it's the same in Holland. the towers are not talelr than 150 meter. we have one project in Rotterdam "maastower" which is 165 meters, that's the tallest on the moment.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank you for the awesome pics! Well most of the brown buildings are already there.

Postdamer Platz:







Pariser Platz:





The last building will be the US embassy. It is in construction right now.

Main Station:


----------



## il fenomeno (Sep 11, 2002)

how old's that idea of that cluster next to the alexanderplatz? 10 years? 
lets not kid around, you cant erect 10x 150m skyscrapers, unless you dont have grow rates like shanghai


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

il fenomeno said:


> how old's that idea of that cluster next to the alexanderplatz? 10 years?
> lets not kid around, you cant erect 10x 150m skyscrapers, unless you dont have grow rates like shanghai


Right, but the constructions at the Alexander Platz just have started. The construction of the first tower should start in 2008-2009.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

For some reason i have this urge to grab a baseball bat.. j/k


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

that cluster looks like higher than the postdamer platz towers..those look like 150m at least..
whats the size of that fernseh turm?


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

The "Fernsehturm" has a height of 368 m !!


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

if the scale of the model are right the towers are at least 140m..
i like that cluster, hope its built!


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

That's quite the scale model, though the trees are a bit big compared to the photos.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

hey great model. It looks only 1;1000 scale? the one i work on here in Sydney is 1;500. We have colour coded.
beige=existing
red=uc
grey= approved
white=proposed
brown=heritage


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

go berlin!


----------



## bobdebouwer (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks very good, these are all plans for the long term, aren't they?


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

are these yellow/brown 'bloks' approved or u/c by the berlin model?


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Some of the wood blocks are built now, some under construction, some future proposals!


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

Since this thread is not announcing a specific highrise project, it does nto belong in the News and Developments forum.

I am moving it to 'Citytalk', where it rightfully goes.


----------



## Manu84 (Nov 16, 2003)

wonderful pictures


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

I thought the highrises at alexanderplatz are not gonna be built before 2010?? Anyway the fundament buildings are soon under construction,and the towers will later be added on top of them.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't really care about the towers, I just want Alexanderplatz to get a face lift.


----------



## Kaene (Jun 7, 2005)

It is getting a face lift to some extent right now
and would look even better with at least 
some new and tall towers like that.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Those are some nice buildings in Berlin, I especially like the Main Station building u/c.

We have something similar here in my city, these types of models are very helpful, and its fun to day dream...


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

the projects are very cool,but i think that the alexanderplatz-project will never be realized!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

A pity those brown wooden blocks do not show the design of the buildings...:-(


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Desven said:


> the projects are very cool,but i think that the alexanderplatz-project will never be realized!


Right. I read an article about it in "Geographische Rundschau". They said that there is almost NO possibility for big buildings to rise. Since the government created an immobile crisis, since they built too much in the 1990ies and now there is too much empty space in the city. Scheiß Politik!!! :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^ouch that sucks, its kinda like the dot com boom that left all those empty office buildings...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

beautiful model, i had seen it before but your pics are really really good. It's amazing the amount of new building to be buit in the future!!! Thanks for the pics!kay:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

SDfan said:


> ^ouch that sucks, its kinda like the dot com boom that left all those empty office buildings...


It is even worse, since some politicians have earned good money and politics make it possible for investors to get back lot of the money 'wasted' for the projects by tax revenues!!! Who pays the bill are the inhabitants of Berlin!!! :bash:


----------



## C-Kompii (Oct 12, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, how much does these models cost? I meant for the whole city on display if anyone knows. Thanks.

-G'day-


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

I first saw this model around 1995, a time when Berlin still had hope for a glorious future. Right now I doubt there is sufficient demand for giant office buildings like in this imaginary Alexanderplatz cluster, and I don't believe that the city state Berlin, which is virtually broken, would be willing or able to subsidize construction.
As somebody said some of the wooden blocks are being realized. Construction of the Central Station started 10 years ago and is still not anywhere near completion. In the same time half of Shanghai was torn down and rebuilt.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

George W. Bush said:


> I first saw this model around 1995, a time when Berlin still had hope for a glorious future. Right now I doubt there is sufficient demand for giant office buildings like in this imaginary Alexanderplatz cluster, and I don't believe that the city state Berlin, which is virtually broken, would be willing or able to subsidize construction.
> As somebody said some of the wooden blocks are being realized. Construction of the Central Station started 10 years ago and is still not anywhere near completion. In the same time half of Shanghai was torn down and rebuilt.


Actually, Frankfurt, Munich and Düsseldorf have far more demand on commercial areas than Berlin. Germany's capital may continue the country's cultural centre and one of the most culture-producing cities of the planet, but this does not rise the need for office space nor does create much employment, desparately needed in Berlin, which unfortunately has become the poorest Western European capital! :bash: :bash:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

George W. Bush said:


> I first saw this model around 1995, a time when Berlin still had hope for a glorious future. Right now I doubt there is sufficient demand for giant office buildings like in this imaginary Alexanderplatz cluster, and I don't believe that the city state Berlin, which is virtually broken, would be willing or able to subsidize construction.
> As somebody said some of the wooden blocks are being realized. Construction of the Central Station started 10 years ago and is still not anywhere near completion. In the same time half of Shanghai was torn down and rebuilt.


right and the most firms are since years in Frankfurt Munich or Düsseldorf and I guess they never will move to Berlin. Actually they started with the main station 4 years ago. But the you're right the hard-working chinese are faster


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> Actually, Frankfurt, Munich and Düsseldorf have far more demand on commercial areas than Berlin. Germany's capital may continue the country's cultural centre and one of the most culture-producing cities of the planet, but this does not rise the need for office space nor does create much employment, desparately needed in Berlin, which unfortunately has become the poorest Western European capital! :bash: :bash:


Berlin is in disadvantage because, unlike the other cities you mentioned, it's surrounded by economic desert, and almost worse, it has been plagued with second rate local governments since reunification. It's now a couple of years since the city is caught in a irreversible debt trap, only a federal bailout will save it from financial collapse in the near term. I don't believe Berlin will return to past industrial glory anytime soon, but as you say it's still an important academic and media center.
Even if those glitzy skyscrapers will never be built I will say that Berlin is far from being a decaing city, it is well kept and very livable, the metro system and the eastern part of the city have been amply modernized and restored, so kudos to Berlin in this respect. They only need somebody now to pay the bills


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Great model


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd like to bring this up again... It's an interesting model that shouldn't be hide from the public 


Do they 'update' it, anyway?


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

The towers around Alexanderplatz are as dead as this: http://www.eigengott.de/blog/wp-content/tratte3.jpg :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

